# Prozessor mit Mainboard kompatibel, sowie RAM-Module?



## Kermiiiiit (10. Juli 2016)

Guten Tag allerseits,

ich hätte zwei Fragen an euch,

1.Passt ein Prozessor mit dem So.1150 in ein Mainboard mit dem So.1151?

2.Passen die RAM-Module ( 16GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14 Dual ) auf dieses Mainboard ( ASRock B150M Pro4 Intel B150 So.1151 Dual Channel ) ?

Danke im Voraus für alle Antworten^^

PS: Wenn ihr bessere RAM-Module oder bessere Mainboards kennt, könnt ihr sie gerne mit dazu schreiben :3


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (10. Juli 2016)

Kermiiiiit schrieb:


> Guten Tag allerseits,
> 
> ich hätte zwei Fragen an euch,
> 
> 1.Passt ein Prozessor mit dem So.1150 in ein Mainboard mit dem So.1151?



Eine grundsätzliche Antwort von meiner Seite. Es gibt im *NORMALFALL* zu jedem Mainboard eine Liste mit kompatiblen CPU`s und kompatiblen RAM Modulen. Diese findest du auf der Herstellerseite des MB`s


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Eine grundsätzliche Antwort von meiner Seite. Es gibt im *NORMALFALL* zu jedem Mainboard eine Liste mit kompatiblen CPU`s und kompatiblen RAM Modulen. Diese findest du auf der Herstellerseite des MB`s


 da stehen aber meist nur ganz wenige drin, die halt getestet wurden, und 99% andere, die auch problemlos laufen, wurden einfach nur nicht getestet 


@Kermiiit: an sich sollte das kein Problem sein, außer du hast zu diesem RAM mal gelesen, dass es hier und da mal Probleme macht. Bei DDR4 kann das wohl EHER vorkommen als bisher bei DDR3-RAM, aber es ist trotzdem selten, dass es Probleme gibt. Das HyperX ist aber so bewährt, dass es an sich bekannt sein müsste, wenn es vlt mit bestimmten Boards Probleme macht.


----------



## Kermiiiiit (10. Juli 2016)

Ja, der RAM passt problemlos drauf. Aber bei den Prozessoren werden nur die So.1151 aufgezählt. Ich weiß das der So. 1151 der Nachfolger vom So. 1150 ist, aber passt ein Prozessor problemlos mit dem So. 1550 auf ein Mainboard mit dem So. 1551. Ich hatte dazu gelesen das die Zahl hinter 115X egal ist und deshalb alles passt solange nur der So. die Zahlen 115X hat.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juli 2016)

Kermiiiiit schrieb:


> Ja, der RAM passt problemlos drauf. Aber bei den Prozessoren werden nur die So.1151 aufgezählt. Ich weiß das der So. 1151 der Nachfolger vom So. 1150 ist, aber passt ein Prozessor problemlos mit dem So. 1550 auf ein Mainboard mit dem So. 1551. Ich hatte dazu gelesen das die Zahl hinter 115X egal ist und deshalb alles passt solange nur der So. die Zahlen 115X hat.


  äh, ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich den Satz richtig verstehe, aber willst du etwa mit dem Satz sagen, dass ein Sockel 1150-Prozessor auf ein Sockel 1151-Board passt? ^^ 

Das ist NICHT der Fall! Ich weiß nicht, wo du das gelesen hast, aber das ist Unsinn! Die Sockel sind zwar "gleich groß", aber du MUSST für ein Sockel 1151-Board eine 1151-CPU nehmen, und für ein 1150-Board eine 1150-CPU! Und für ein Sockel 1155-Board eine 1155-CPU.


----------

